# Dennis Ritchie ist tot



## Jimini (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie heute erst bekannt wurde, ist Dennis Ritchie am 8. Oktober 2011 im Alter von 70 Jahren gestorben. Ritchie entwickelte zusammen mit Ken Thompson im Jahre 1969 UNIX, welches großen Einfluss auf Betriebssysteme im Allgemeinen hatte. 
Zusätzlich war er an der Entwicklung der Programmiersprache C beteiligt. 

Quellen:
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie
heise online - Unix ist einfach - zum Tode von Dennis Ritchie
Goodbye World: Unix-Pionier Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie ist tot - Golem.de
Dennis Ritchie, Creator of C Programming Language, Passed Away - Slashdot

MfG Jimini


----------



## Naicheben (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch schon davon gehört. Was mich nervt ist, dass alle wegen Steve Jobs rumheulen. Aber so ein wichtiger Mensch geht jedem am Arsch vorbei. Ohne ihn hätte Steve Jobs garnichts erreicht.


----------



## Jimini (13. Oktober 2011)

Ritchie stand halt nie wirklich im Rampenlicht. Steve wusste sich immer exzellent zu präsentieren - über ihn konnte man berichten und was schreiben, seine Produkte kann man anfassen und hypen (das ist nicht abwertend gemeint). Leute wie Dennis Ritchie oder auch Vint Cerf kennt kaum jemand, aber sie haben Grundsteine für moderne Betriebssysteme und das Internet gelegt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

Dennis Ritchie Rest in Peace
Scheint wohl kein gutes Jahr für Computerspezialisten zu sein.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2011)

RiP Dennis,

Je weniger Leute Wirbel um einen Verstorbenen machen, umso besser ist es, finde ich jedenfalls...
Es ist halt leider oft so das Menschen eher für ihre Taten gewürdigt werden wenn sie gestorben sind...


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2011)

Traurig... er hat wahrlich großes geleistet


----------



## zøtac (13. Oktober 2011)

Naja, bestimmt doof für die Angehörigen aber interessiert mich genau so viel wie Steves Tot, 0.
Wenn man schon mitleid mit Wildfremden Menschen hat dann mit allen die täglich sterben


----------



## derP4computer (13. Oktober 2011)

> Naja, bestimmt doof für die Angehörigen aber interessiert mich genau so viel wie Steves Tot, 0.
> Wenn man schon mitleid mit Wildfremden Menschen hat dann mit allen die täglich sterben


Jup!


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. Oktober 2011)

Naicheben schrieb:


> Hab auch schon davon gehört. Was mich nervt ist, dass alle wegen Steve Jobs rumheulen. Aber so ein wichtiger Mensch geht jedem am Arsch vorbei. Ohne ihn hätte Steve Jobs garnichts erreicht.


 
Und ohne Steve wäre Windows nichts und ohne Windows wären PC-Games nichts und ohne PC-Games wäre die Spiele-Industrie nichts und ohne Hitler wäre Deutschland das angesehenste Land der Welt und ohne Bushido wäre die Jugend nicht so gewaltätig und ohne Börsen gäbe es keine Wirtschaftskriesen und ohne Ärzte gäbe es keine Pharmaindustrie....

Du bist einfach nur ein ignorant.

Mich hat Steve's Tod z.B. auch mehr interessiert als der von Denneis Ritchie, da ich ihn nicht durch seine Produkte sondern durch seine Stanford-Rede kennen lernte, und die hat mir viel gegeben.
Warum interessiert dich der Tod von Dennis mehr als der Tod von den ganzen Kindern, die jeden Tag ihr Leben lassen müssen weil Pharmaindustrien keine Patante für Selbstversorgung rausrücken,
oder Kriegsopfer die für deinen Wohlstand in Asien kämpfen.... Naiv ohne Ende.


----------



## JawMekEf (13. Oktober 2011)

Schade, sehr schade. Tut mir leid für ihn..
Rest in Peace


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2011)

Seine und Kernighams C-Fibel (C (Programmiersprache)) war eigentlich der Einstieg in meinen heutigen  Job. Danke Dennis, RiP.


----------



## derP4computer (13. Oktober 2011)

> Und ohne Steve wäre Windows nichts und ohne Windows wären PC-Games  nichts und ohne PC-Games wäre die Spiele-Industrie nichts


Jeder ist ersetzbar. Es gibt auch noch andere intelligente Menschen.


> ohne Hitler wäre Deutschland das angesehenste Land der Welt


Die Spannungen in Europa hätten und haben sich so oder so entladen, unabhängig vom Namen des Anführers. 


> ohne Bushido wäre die Jugend nicht so gewaltätig


Die Jugend von Heute ist noch mal anders als wann?


> ohne Börsen gäbe es keine Wirtschaftskriesen


Du kennst dich ja aus!


> ohne Ärzte gäbe es keine Pharmaindustrie


Es sind die Kunden, die nach Pharmaprodukten fragen.


> Du bist einfach nur ein ignorant.


Das solltest Du mal überdenken.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2011)

Naicheben schrieb:


> Hab auch schon davon gehört. Was mich nervt ist, dass alle wegen Steve Jobs rumheulen. Aber so ein wichtiger Mensch geht jedem am Arsch vorbei. Ohne ihn hätte Steve Jobs garnichts erreicht.


 
Laber hier mal nicht so nen Dünschüss als ob du die Menschen persönölich kennst, wenn ein Mensch gestorben ist ist er gestorben als ob der eine wichtiger wäre als der andere. Das Verhalten hier ist einfach assozial...


----------



## Naicheben (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich ein bisschen stark ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit eig. ,dass ihm mindestens so viel Ehre gebührt wie Steve.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Seine und Kernighams C-Fibel (C (Programmiersprache)) war eigentlich der Einstieg in meinen heutigen  Job. Danke Dennis, RiP.


 
Ah daher kenne ich also den Namen... RIP!


----------



## Lichterflug (14. Oktober 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> .. und ohne Hitler wäre Deutschland das angesehenste Land der Welt ..



Die Aussage ist von Naivität aber auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## Rollora (14. Oktober 2011)

Naicheben schrieb:


> Hab auch schon davon gehört. Was mich nervt ist, dass alle wegen Steve Jobs rumheulen. Aber so ein wichtiger Mensch geht jedem am Arsch vorbei. Ohne ihn hätte Steve Jobs garnichts erreicht.


Das ist zwar nachzuvollziehen, aber die Diskussion ist sinnlos, in Asien verhungern täglich tausende Kinder und kein schwein schreit hier danach. IT Relevanz? Naja... aber wer weiß was die aus ihrem Leben gemacht hätten, hätten sie die gleiche ausbildung wie ein Jobs/Ritchie/Gates usw gehabt...


----------



## jensi251 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dennis Ritchie Rest in Peace
> Scheint wohl kein gutes Jahr für Computerspezialisten zu sein.


 Jobs ist kein Spezialist. Zumindest nicht in sachen Computer.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Richie kein UNIX ==> ohne UNIX kein LINUX
Danke dafür und RIP


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Ritchie kein Mac OSX, da OSX auf Unix basiert.


----------



## mannefix (14. Oktober 2011)

Traurig. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Adam West (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab hier mal en schönes Pic zu der aktuellen Situation

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/internet-memes-mad-world.jpg

Trifft es so dermaßen gut!


----------

